# Problems viewing threads - Error message comes up



## msmofet (Aug 6, 2011)

Everytime I click a thread it opens to the first post on the page then goes to this error message then I have to refresh over and over before I can read the thread. It is getting very annoying and if it doesn't stop I may not be back for awhile. If it's on my end please help with any suggestions. (I have deleted cookies, cache etc)





*404.* That’s an error.The requested URL /eyewonder/interim.html?url=http://cdn.eyewonder.com/100125/769928/1506857/exp_Inc.js?interim=&clickTagFramePrepend=%5Bewclickthru%5D&iframeURL=http%3A//media.fastclick.net/w/win.bid%3Fsid%3D54816%26m%3D1%26t%3Dn%26tp%3D5%26d%3Df%26mid%3D599258%26EIC%3D1376575673396536%26vch%3D570155881340%26sys%3D3%26evert%3D909003%26vtid%3D4106%26cb%3D2042536839%26asite%3D8131983498117756087%26txid%3Daf5683e2-29fb-40da-89cb-21be71f29124%26UD%3DCQAAAAAAwIJAEQAAAAAAAAAAGQAAAAAAAAAAIWZmZmZmZgpAKAAwADgDQMu9N0i7ElC36ZblgP2m7XBaDDU3MDE1NTg4MTM0MGIkYWY1NjgzZTItMjlmYi00MGRhLTg5Y2ItMjFiZTcxZjI5MTI0%26wp%3DTj2eOgADFGQK5Xeki1MuUJjVKx2k2gKnqHnSxQ%26walsh%3Dhttp%3A//adclick.g.doubleclick.net/aclk%253Fsa%253Dl%2526ai%253DB03RFOp49TuSoDKTvlQfQ3MzaCNmBxJQCybvEzxW1pv__EQAQARgBIAA4AVCAx-HEBGDJzueKtKTYD4IBF2NhLXB1Yi03NzU3NzgxMjUxNjcxNzMwoAGb5-foA7IBFnd3dy5kaXNjdXNzY29va2luZy5jb226AQk3Mjh4OTBfYXPIAQnaAUlodHRwOi8vd3d3LmRpc2N1c3Njb29raW5nLmNvbS9mb3J1bXMvZjE3L3Ntb2tpbmctcmlicy1xdWVzdGlvbi03NDA1OC5odG1smALIC8ACBMgCvbeIDuACAOoCDURDXzcyOHg5MF90b3CoAwHoA40H6AML6AN69QMAAQDA4AQBgAb3td7qnpTs0y4%2526num%253D1%2526sig%253DAOD64_2MzXXdn11xhW2VhFDSCA_gisFCGw%2526client%253Dca-pub-7757781251671730%2526adurl%253D&stime=1312661058369&cb=1312661058369&gid=9aBqz7v59G8nzMOcBJmLpn&mpcrid=7752714&mpck=http%3A//media.fastclick.net/w/click.here%3Fcid%3D320509%3Bmid%3D599258%3Bm%3D1%3Bsid%3D54816%3Bc%3D0%3Btp%3D5%3Bexid%3D3%3Basite%3D8131983498117756087%3Bvtid%3D4106%3Bwalsh%3Dhttp%3A//adclick.g.doubleclick.net/aclk%3Fsa%3Dl%26ai%3DB03RFOp49TuSoDKTvlQfQ3MzaCNmBxJQCybvEzxW1pv__EQAQARgBIAA4AVCAx-HEBGDJzueKtKTYD4IBF2NhLXB1Yi03NzU3NzgxMjUxNjcxNzMwoAGb5-foA7IBFnd3dy5kaXNjdXNzY29va2luZy5jb226AQk3Mjh4OTBfYXPIAQnaAUlodHRwOi8vd3d3LmRpc2N1c3Njb29raW5nLmNvbS9mb3J1bXMvZjE3L3Ntb2tpbmctcmlicy1xdWVzdGlvbi03NDA1OC5odG1smALIC8ACBMgCvbeIDuACAOoCDURDXzcyOHg5MF90b3CoAwHoA40H6AML6AN69QMAAQDA4AQBgAb3td7qnpTs0y4%26num%3D1%26sig%3DAOD64_2MzXXdn11xhW2VhFDSCA_gisFCGw%26client%3Dca-pub-7757781251671730%26adurl%3D%3Bforced_click%3Dhttp%3A//cdn4.eyewonder.com/cm/ck/18530-13 was not found on this server. That’s all we know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 6, 2011)

MsM, I've been all over the forums today and have not had this come up.  What browser are you using?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't change anything PF! It's been working _great_ for me lately!
lololol

Looks like a Google thing. I run a Google taskbar and once in a blue moon it will interfere with a page displaying correctly, not here though. And not with that message.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Don't change anything PF! It's been working _great_ for me lately!
> lololol
> 
> Looks like a Google thing. I run a Google taskbar and once in a blue moon it will interfere with a page displaying correctly, not here though. And not with that message.



Unless you are a deleted post or an old redirect, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 6, 2011)

I keep getting a message at the top of my page that says Encrypted Document. It's only on DC and it just started yesterday. And when I post I get an error too sometimes, also just recently.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 6, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Unless you are a deleted post or an old redirect, you have nothing to worry about.


 
I'm an old somethin'


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Don't change anything PF! It's been working _great_ for me lately!
> lololol
> 
> Looks like a Google thing. I run a Google taskbar and once in a blue moon it will interfere with a page displaying correctly, not here though. And not with that message.



Be that way! "stomping feet" 
Besides all the other stuff Google seems to be adding stuff to my posts. Advertisements!
DC gave my PC flu,


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I'm an old somethin'



Redirect, not derelict...


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 6, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Be that way! "stomping feet"
> Besides all the other stuff Google seems to be adding stuff to my posts. Advertisements!
> DC gave my PC flu,




If you are not logged in you will see Google Adwords in posts.  This helps create a revenue stream to keep the lights on.

Logging in means no Adwords.  

You may see some posts gently underlined.  These are tags and help you search for specific keywords.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 6, 2011)

First, what browser are you using?

Second, based on a few quick google searches it looks like the url it can't find is related to an add company. It's possible that as the page is loading, an ad from this company is failing to load and causing the entire page not to come up. Do you have scripts disabled in your browser? Do you have add-ons that block ads and/or block ad scripts?  If so, have you recently updated them? Have you recently installed any new software for the internet? Have you run a malware/spyware scan with something like spybot or adaware? Deleting cookies, cache, history, etc. is a good start but there are often temp files and cache files that browsers use that don't get removed through the regular browsing options, especially if you use any tool bars with your browsers. You might want to try running a program called CCleaner. It does a deeper scan and removal of temporary files used by the browser (and other applications too). You can also use a program called Advanced System Care that does the same sort of thing. Both of them have free versions and are pretty easy to use. They have other system cleanup options as well but I just mentioned the ones potentially useful to this problem. If you need help downloading and running Spybot, AdAware, CCleaner or Advane System Care shoot me a pm. Also, once I know what browser you're running, if you need help figuring out if you have scripts disable or add-ons installed to block ads/ad scripts I can help with that too.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 6, 2011)

I am using internet explorer and ONLY having problems here. 




purple.alien.giraffe said:


> First, what browser are you using?
> 
> Second, based on a few quick google searches it looks like the url it can't find is related to an add company. It's possible that as the page is loading and add from this add company if failing to load and causing the entire page not to come up. Do you have scripts disable in your browser? Do you have add-ons that block ads and/or block ad scripts? If so, have you recently updated them? Have you recently installed any new software for the internet? Have you run a malware/spyware scan with something like spybot or adaware? Deleting cookies, cache, history, etc. is a good start but there are often temp files and cache files that browsers use that don't get removed through the regular browsing options, especially if you use any tool bars with your browsers. You might want to try running a program called CCleaner. It does a deeper scan and removal of temporary files used by the browser. You can also use a program called Advanced System Care that does the same sort of thing. Both of them have free versions and are pretty easy to use. If you need help downloading and running Spybot, AdAware, CCleaner or Advane System Care shoot me a pm. Also, once I know what browser you're running, if you need help figuring out if you have scripts disable or add-ons installed to block ads/ad scripts I can help with that also.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 6, 2011)

It's still possible that a particular add from the site has a lingering temp file or is interacting improperly with the browser. Do you have another browser installed that you could test the site from, just to help narrow down the problem? Also, do you know what ad-ons/settings you're using in IE? I have IE and a couple other browsers in addition to my standard Firefox so I'll try accessing the site from them on my system to see if I have any problems. What OS and version of IE are you using?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm not getting errors browsing for IE but it is ridiculously slow to load the pages and I noticed a lot of the individual ad boxes are coming up with the little symbol that says it's broken or just empty and blank. I don't have scripts disabled and the only ad block type thing I have is IE's built in pop-up blocker so there definitely seems to be something about the adds that doesn't work quite right with IE. I have to work at 11 but I'll do some more looking to see if can find anything else. You still might want to run a malware scanner and one or both of the other two programs I mentioned. IE loves to hide temp info where the user can't readily get rid of it.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 6, 2011)

I had no problem browsing the site in Chrome or Opera either. It seems to be just IE that doesn't like the ads.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 6, 2011)

So, LP, now my ridiculous problem has seemed to solved itself, and now you've got it.  This is a tad spooky!


----------



## Andy R (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry for the issues.  This issue looks like a broken ad that is inside of Google AdSense.  I think these things happen more on the weekends when they light on staff.  I will let them know and they should have it pulled shortly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank You, Andy!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you Andy! Still having problems so I can't wait to have it run normally again


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Andy!


----------

